# Ferment Cider Warm at 22-24c?



## jacknohe (26/12/13)

I'm a bit short on fermentation fridge space and I need to knock out a Cider within the next couple of weeks so I was thinking of fermenting outside of the fridge at warmer temps. Has anyone fermented Cider warm at say 22-24c with good results? 

I'll be using the Craftbrewer Cider dry yeast which has a range of 10 - 30c but obviously I don't want any off flavours. My plan is to use both packets in the twin pack (2 x 12g) and follow the rehydration instructions with a good starter.


----------



## TimT (26/12/13)

Why not put the fermenter in a larger bath or tub filled with cool water? It'll warm during the day but not as much as the surrounding air. Alternatively, drape a wet towel around it.


----------



## superstock (26/12/13)

Like you I am limited to 1 fermenter in the temp controlled fridge. I brew ciders and ales in a coolgardie safe/ swamp cooler situated in the breezeway of the house, where it gets a pretty reliable breeze. From tests I have done, a wet towel type swamp cooler in a place where it gets air movement, or with a fan blowing on it,will maintain day temps at or under 22'c in ambient of 34'c depending on the humidity. You can get temps lower in a water bath with frozen water bottles, but I means keeping a stock of frozen bottles in the fridge and having the time to keep checking & replaceing them.


----------



## manticle (26/12/13)

Cider is traditionally fermented cool and slow during colder months.

Give it a go by all means - many people are happy with anything alcoholic made from something that once knew an apple but if you want to make good cider, you'll need to take more care.


----------



## jacknohe (29/12/13)

Yeah, I think the best bet is to borrow my mates ferment fridge...


----------



## Bribie G (29/12/13)

Warm? That's not warm.... I'll show you warm 

I haven't made cider for a while since my mate ended up in hospital (long story and it wasn't MY cider that did it)  - got wrapped up in comp beer brewing but will get back into it.

I fermented my Aldi juice ciders at just at ambient that was anywhere between 17 and 22 on a table in the garage. I used the Black Rock cider yeast that was under the lid (I would buy a BR kit every third or fourth brew and renew the yeast stock). Turned out just fine, and most tasters said they would prefer it to Bulmers.

Edit: of course re Manticle's comments it's traditional that cider would be made from the autumn crop over the winter. In this case we are not talking craft farmhouse abbey ciders here, just quaffin or legopner stuff.


----------

